
Massively Multivariable Open Online Calculus Course - karlzt
https://www.coursera.org/course/m2o2c2###
======
gus_massa
This is the 8th time you submitted the same link:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7406505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7406505)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7403362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7403362)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7396918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7396918)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7394313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7394313)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7390014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7390014)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7387956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7387956)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7380922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7380922)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7376184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7376184)

